# UK meet: Worcester. October 11th



## Midi Bear (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm going to a fur meet in Worcester on October 11th. Any other UK furs interested? We basically plan on pizza hut, a movie and stuff. There's already people going, so you don't need to worry about "only if there's enough people". I don't have any specifics like meeting place/time, but they'll come closer to the day, assuming anybody wants to come, that is. I do know a couple of you (Dan Fox?) live close enough... so I expect at least someone. 

Anyway, yeah. Tell me if you're up for it.


----------



## kaminigupta (Sep 16, 2008)

ya dear
 ok thanks


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 16, 2008)

As in.. you're coming?


----------



## DanFox (Sep 17, 2008)

Stalker! Nope, can't make it


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 18, 2008)

Daayamn..


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 26, 2008)

Canceled. The organizer can't make it and has nobody to take over, so nevermind.


----------

